

Ask HN: Health insurance for self-employed? - asenna

I recently graduated from college, moved to the Bay Area and I&#x27;m currently bootstrapping my company. I have let my Student Health Insurance expire (I know, I shouldn&#x27;t have).<p>My question is, what are some of the Insurance plans &#x2F; companies that entrepreneurs opt for? Is there anything in particular that should be considered before finalizing a plan?<p>(I am also a foreign national on F1 visa so I do not think HSA is an option for now)<p>I have looked at old posts on HN but these are several years old. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=199651)
======
thejteam
A few other threads:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5244867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5244867)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6110551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6110551)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5023840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5023840)

My personal advise based on my personal preferences for insurance is to get
the highest deductible you possibly can. The monthly cost for a single person
in their 20's will be cheap. This will cover annual exams and stop you from
going broke if you get really sick or hurt. This is especially good if it is
unlikely that you will get sick.

I should note that many people disagree with me on this.

------
treistab2
Checkout eHealthInsurance.com

